# Mathews switchback xt vs hoyt xtec



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

what one do you think is better


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> what one do you think is better


Here we go again muzzy! An ass tryin to start sumthin up between us! Both great bows... trust me ive shot both... my coach just got the xt and i shot it.. i like it too! Im thinkin muzzy is gunna agree ur just gunna try startin us up again! Shut ur mouth... u just wanna start some drama!:darkbeer:


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't try to start another company war.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

who cares it doesnt matter what matters is the guy behind it


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i would go with the switchback thats just my opinion


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> who cares it doesnt matter what matters is the guy behind it


Thank You! I think me and muzzy are gettin somewhere with these people!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok dont diss pse and I will shut up.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

And who was the one to dis mathews and hoyt?? I believe that was you! Dont dis them and we mite reconsider... but i doubt it... pse sux!


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

dude you just got on a guy for dissing bow companies, now ur saying PSE sucks. Just thought i'd point that out.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

blainep said:


> dude you just got on a guy for dissing bow companies, now ur saying PSE sucks. Just thought i'd point that out.


lOL BUT BOWHUNTER IS RIGHT We all know what pse stands for.................................But this wouldent of all started if it wasent for machie bustin on hoyt the mathews................then starting topics like this on here....someone wants to see some drama!!!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

*sigh*
Here comes the drama..


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lawrence Archer said:


> *sigh*
> Here comes the drama..


Naw I doubt it, Comeone lawrence have you not been readin his earlier post's, Everyone so far is how PSE and BOWTECH are the best bows And he just happens to start a thread on the same 2 bows Bowhunter500 and I just got in an agruement over! I dont know but it sounds fishy to me.....:wink:


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

lol alright gentlemen enough bow bashing, its time to stop it all............by everyone realizing hoyt's the best!!! lol jk but seriously you guys take this whole which bow brand thing way to seriously.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Naw I doubt it, Comeone lawrence have you not been readin his earlier post's, Everyone so far is how PSE and BOWTECH are the best bows And he just happens to start a thread on the same 2 bows Bowhunter500 and I just got in an agruement over! I dont know but it sounds fishy to me.....:wink:


Haha i agree 100%! he just wants to start up another argument.. but its not gunna happen! 

and Blaine... we know what we are doin here... just havin a little bit of fun screwin with the new kids who try to start all the drama here! And obviously its not doin much for him.. he bashed our bows...... all i can say is... paybacks a *****!:tongue:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha i agree 100%! he just wants to start up another argument.. but its not gunna happen!
> 
> and Blaine... we know what we are doin here... just havin a little bit of fun screwin with the new kids who try to start all the drama here! And obviously its not doin much for him.. he bashed our bows...... all i can say is... *paybacks a ******!:tongue:


   :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> :wink: :wink: :wink:


:darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

lol you guys are probly right. I dont know who started what but the bashers gotta get bashed back, its just natural.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

blainep said:


> lol you guys are probly right. I dont know who started what but the bashers gotta get bashed back, its just natural.


I believe you are exactly rite!! What do u think muzzy??


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I believe you are exactly rite!! What do u think muzzy??


DANG RIGHT!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I think everyone who wants to start a fight between which companies are the best should be forced to use only selfbows THEY build for a while. Suddenly your bow seems magically better...:wink: 

But what's a caveman know


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> I think everyone who wants to start a fight between which companies are the best should be forced to use only selfbows THEY build for a while. Suddenly your bow seems magically better...:wink:
> 
> But what's a caveman know


Ok kegan whats it with you and cavemen?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Ok kegan whats it with you and cavemen?


Hes gay.... haha jm kegan! it just came out!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hes gay.... haha jm kegan! it just came out!


lol......wow...


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> I think everyone who wants to start a fight between which companies are the best should be forced to use only selfbows THEY build for a while. Suddenly your bow seems magically better...:wink:
> 
> *But what's a caveman know*



accordint to t.v. they know how to use geico insurace. "so easy a caveman can do it" ha ha ha get it? guess not:zip:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

highcountry12 said:


> accordint to t.v. they know how to use geico insurace. "so easy a caveman can do it" ha ha ha get it? guess not:zip:


Thanx highcountry... i dont watch tv... dont have a tv.. hell i dont even have power.... 

Who in the heck doesnt know that commercial?? muzzy and i got it.. we just like to make these posts/forums very interesting!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Thanx highcountry... i dont watch tv... dont have a tv.. hell i dont even have power....
> 
> Who in the heck doesnt know that commercial?? muzzy and i got it.. we just like to make these posts/forums very interesting!!


WHAT You dont have any power, You poor poor boy,,,Do you go to the local library to use the comp.....:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> WHAT You dont have any power, You poor poor boy,,,Do you go to the local library to use the comp.....:wink:


Yea... i break in every nite.. they will never know.. until they get the bill and see the power usage in the computer room! :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea... i break in every nite.. they will never know.. until they get the bill and see the power usage in the computer room! :wink:


LOl are you on that much!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

i have a friend who shoots/shot the switchback and a friend who shot the xtec. Both did very well.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> i have a friend who shoots/shot the switchback and a friend who shot the xtec. Both did very well.




Both are good bows....


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> LOl are you on that much!


Am i on that much?? what is that supposed to mean?? :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL well most librarys allow internet access,,,,,,so when you said they get surprised or whatever when they see their bill I assume you have to be on A LOT for them to tell anything diff.  :tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> LOL well most librarys allow internet access,,,,,,so when you said they get surprised or whatever when they see their bill I assume you have to be on A LOT for them to tell anything diff.  :tongue:


No i was talking about how their bill would be different in the nitetime bill! Like all lites are shut off and whatnot except for 1 computer! who could that be??


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> No i was talking about how their bill would be different in the nitetime bill! Like all lites are shut off and whatnot except for 1 computer! who could that be??


oooooooooooooooooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii cccccccccccccccccc:slice:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> Ok dont diss pse and I will shut up.


You might think that PSE is the best and that's fine, but do you have to diss Hoyt, Mattews, and all the other bows??? It's not the bow that shoots good, it's the person behind that bow. I shoot a Hoyt recurve and I love it. You don't need to start drama or have an agurment again. I don't care who started the last one, but DO NOT START ANOTHER 1. I come on here to have a conversation with people and to relax. You guys are wrost then us girls and I am a girl. If you want to have an agurment then go some where else because i'm tired of these stupid agurments about this bow is the best and having people diss other bows. I think Hoyt is the best, but that's my OPINION and I know that other people will say something different and that's fine. STOP diss Hoyt, PSE, Mattews, Bowtech. They are all good bows. If you have a problem this my post then deal with it because I don't care. It's the truth or I think it is. STOP THE AGURMENTS!!!!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> You might think that PSE is the best and that's fine, but do you have to diss Hoyt, Mattews, and all the other bows??? It's not the bow that shoots good, it's the person behind that bow. I shoot a Hoyt recurve and I love it. You don't need to start drama or have an agurment again. I don't care who started the last one, but DO NOT START ANOTHER 1. I come on here to have a conversation with people and to relax. You guys are wrost then us girls and I am a girl. If you want to have an agurment then go some where else because i'm tired of these stupid agurments about this bow is the best and having people diss other bows.* I think Hoyt is the best, but that's my OPINION* and I know that other people will say something different and that's fine. STOP diss Hoyt, PSE, Mattews, Bowtech. They are all good bows. *If you have a problem this my post then deal with it because I don't care.* It's the truth or I think it is. STOP THE AGURMENTS!!!!!


WOW...................Talkin bout stop arguing, This is an argueing post,,,,,,All along we have been stating our "opinions" .........And if you have a problem with our posts then deal with it!!!! Before this crap started there was maybe 1 post a day in this FORUM so I dont think it stopped much........THATS JUST MY OPINION........


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> WOW...................Talkin bout stop arguing, This is an argueing post,,,,,,All along we have been stating our "opinions" .........And if you have a problem with our posts then deal with it!!!! Before this crap started there was maybe 1 post a day in this FORUM so I dont think it stopped much........THATS JUST MY OPINION........


Yea... if u have a problem with these posts... either find another forum to go on or just dont get on at all! Me and muzzy like to spice things up a bit by gettin the little kids rialed up and get their tempers pumpin.... its just hilarious!!! Life isnt perfect.... deal with it! im sure muzzy will agree with me!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea... if u have a problem with these posts... either find another forum to go on or just dont get on at all! Me and muzzy like to spice things up a bit by gettin the little kids rialed up and get their tempers pumpin.... its just hilarious!!! Life isnt perfect.... deal with it! im sure muzzy will agree with me!


:wink:


----------

